# Missouri officials endorse deer rules



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

1. Missouri officials endorse deer rules 

Columbia Daily Tribune 

June 7, 2014 

JEFFERSON CITY (AP) - The Missouri Conservation Commission has embraced proposed rules for deer-breeding facilities and hunting preserves in response to concerns about chronic wasting disease. Under the regulations endorsed yesterday [June 6, 2014], white-tailed deer, mule deer and their hybrids could not be imported from other states. The proposals also call for stiffer fencing requirements and testing for chronic wasting disease when a deer older than 6 months dies in a facility. The proposed rules now will be published, and a 30-day public comment starts July 16. 


[See: http://mdc.mo.gov/about-us/get-know...re/conservation-meetings-and-actions/2014-m-0 

OR http://mdc.mo.gov/node/28414 ] 


Full text: http://tinyurl.com/kkjv6e4 


Tuesday, May 27, 2014 

New Missouri CWD regulations... You know where we stand... What are your thoughts? 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/new-missouri-cwd-regulations-you-know.html 


kind regards, terry


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunday, June 22, 2014 

Governor Nixon Missouri Urged to VETO Legislation turning over captive shooting pens to USDA 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/06/governor-nixon-missouri-urged-to-veto.html


----------

